# Devils Lake Fishing Report 6/11



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing success continues to improve on Devils Lake. Walleye anglers reported 
good success this past week in Pelican Lake, the Howard Farm area, Holly Bay, 
Doc Hagen's, Old Mil & New Mil, Wolfords Bay, Mission Bay, Penny Bay, and the 
Storm Sewer area. In these areas anglers are pitching cranks into wind swept 
shorelines, pitching jigs with powerbait or sassy shads, or slip bobbering in 
the trees. For cranks, countdowns, shad raps, hornets, and wally divers have 
all been working. Best colors have been firetiger, black/silver, blue/silver, 
& fire minnow. Anglers are also reporting some good jigging at the 57, Six 
Mile, & Mauvee bridges. Pike fisherman are finding fish in most parts of the 
lake along with the walleyes. Shore fisherman have been having good success 
along Hwy 281 north of Minnewaukan, Six Mile Bay, Hwy 57 between the dike and 
Acorn Ridge, and the bridges of the Mauvee. White bass fishing's starting to 
pick up as well. Boat fisherman are finding pockets of bass throughout the 
lake. Some spots for shore fisherman include the north end of Creel Bay, the 
State Park road, and the storm sewer area. This weekend the Spirit Lake Casino 
will be hosting a Casino Cup tournament and the Annual Chris Watt Memorial 
Tournament will be held at Lakewood. We wish the best of luck to
all!!!


----------

